# Areins st824



## jay317 (Aug 30, 2010)

Im in the process of purchasing a ariens st824 snowblower just wondering is this a good snowblower any input would be appreciated


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ariens has been synonymous with snow blowers for decades, home run.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I believe those were made by gilson, or with gilson technology shortly after they sold out to lawnboy. Heck of a blower though, cant go wrong.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jay317;1066161 said:


> Im in the process of purchasing a ariens st824 snowblower just wondering is this a good snowblower any input would be appreciated


We have run Ariens for years. They have been beat over and over and the worst thing thats ever happen was a few broken shear pins. One is 4 seasons old now and it still looks shinny new.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

had one gilson in the family for nearly 20 years.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Can't g wrong here. Are you buying new or used? ST824 has been a model number for a good 30+ years. I have a early to mid 80's variant that I got for free and I've just about finished the mechanical refresh on...I used it a bit last winter and even with slipping belts it was way more of a brute than the Craftsman 9hp 26" blower I borrowed a couple times...walked right through 14" of heavy stuff and that was on a very bad tune with a 2 year old plug and a dirty carb.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh ya. Those old st824's were unstoppable. modeled after the 84, 85, and very sparsley released 86 gilson ST models. I've always run a fleet of gilson snowblowers, and they're all at least 20 years old! New paint, plug, n carb rebuil good as new. Just never found anything quite as reliable and hearty. I believe gilson actually invented the friction drive. Or maybe they just perfected it.


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

*Ariens*

Hi guys,

just wondered if the new Ariens from Home Depot are still as good as the older models? I heard big box store equipment with big names like Ariens are not built as well as the products sold by specialty equipment stores....


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

jay317;1066161 said:


> Im in the process of purchasing a ariens st824 snowblower just wondering is this a good snowblower any input would be appreciated


We run 926DLE's which is a little bit bigger than the 824,but is still a great snowblower. Ariens is the only snowblower brand we use and for commercial use, they're the best IMO.


----------



## aphico (Oct 30, 2010)

by far the best blower i've ever used. Dug out everything last year. I put a homemade impellar kit on it and it throws the wet heavy snow 30 feet or more. If you plan on using it alot. i would get some flat 1/8 inch steel at home depot, and cut and fit it around the skids, and even on the bottom of the scraper bar. i went through both kinda quick. also if you get stuck for shear pins, brass johnny bolts. (for toilets) work really well. good luck.


----------

